# I failed. I need help!



## Asquared (Apr 17, 2017)

So I have NEVER been a good test taker but I've tried what I feel like is everything and have failed the NREMT twice. I passed the class and practicals right after without having to repeat any stations though.
My first time testing I took some time off work to really study, I didn't slack and was glued to my book, even making flash cards and just repeatedly writing down what I read. I don't know how people feel about it but I used EMT Pocket Prep to help with test questions until I got no lower than 80%.
Well I bombed it the first time.
Second time I did the same but focused on areas I wasn't 100% sure on from my first test session. 
I actually had less time to study but did better in those areas yet still failed.
Does anyone have any tips or websites that helped them pass? I'm at a loss! I have one more try and I'm getting very discouraged.


----------



## Asquared (Apr 17, 2017)

I should have also clarified it was the NREMT-B test if that helps! Thanks!


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 17, 2017)

let the search bar is your friend........ or even better, check out several of the threads in the NREMT category.....


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 17, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> let the search bar is your friend........ or even better, check out several of the threads in the NREMT category.....


This^^^, OP x 1,000. Also, take some deep breaths and relax, it sounds like you have some test taking anxiety. You can always take a refresher in the event you don't pass on the third try. 

You may not get too many more replies to your thread because this question is asked weekly, and there is literally a plethora of info on your exact question.


----------



## Asquared (Apr 17, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> let the search bar is your friend........ or even better, check out several of the threads in the NREMT category.....



The search bar just advertises a bunch of sites to pay for and I don't know if they're credible. If I find anything else it's out of date. Also on the NREMT thread I see a lot of people who admit to not studying so the suggestions and replies are obvious. 
I'm just looking for HELPFUL people who may have been in my shoes and have some extra advice.


----------



## Asquared (Apr 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> This^^^, OP x 1,000. Also, take some deep breaths and relax, it sounds like you have some test taking anxiety. You can always take a refresher in the event you don't pass on the third try.
> 
> You may not get too many more replies to your thread because this question is asked weekly, and there is literally a plethora of info on your exact question.


I know and thank you for being a little bit more nice in that response. But like I said a lot of posts I'm finding are just people admitting they didn't take the time to study or didn't pay attention. I'll look deeper into the forums though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 17, 2017)

Asquared said:


> I know and thank you for being a little bit more nice in that response. But like I said a lot of posts I'm finding are just people admitting they didn't take the time to study or didn't pay attention. I'll look deeper into the forums though.


Are you sure you're using the search bar properly? Try typing in "JB Learning". This seems to be the one test prep app that comes up again, and again. Anki is another one I have heard thrown around.

As far as your remark about people just wanting to pass without studying, meh, take that with a grain of salt. Worry about yourself, the links like the one I dug up in half of a minute are what you're looking for: test prep material.

https://emtlife.com/threads/nremt-test-retake.45335/#post-637628

Actually passing the exam itself is solely up to the individual. I have no firsthand knowledge of either app as they weren't very prevalent when I took NR, but the trusted members of this forum swear by them, which is good enough for me to bank on. My guess is it's hardly ever the material, but again, the person themselves and how they go about studying, over studying, and their test taking approach in general.

The one common mistake that people don't do that I know of is not read the actual question _before_ the whole scenario. So if you have some long drawn out scenario with a question at the end of it, try reading the question first, picking apart key words in the scenario, and go from there.

Edit: while "being nice" certainly is pleasant, a lot of the time people who come on here with blunt truths, and cold hard facts are the ones that offer up the most _beneficial advice_.

There's nothing like someone fluffing your pillows, leaving you a mint, and giving you some watered down answer that helps you in no way, shape, or form other than it "sounded good", lots-o-luck.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Apr 17, 2017)

Use the search bar. Members here answer this question at least once a week. There are seriously at least 500 threads just like this.

Anyhow: 

1) Establish why you failed. 

Reasons people fail: 
- They don't know the information
- They haven't learned critical thinking skills
-They rush through the test without reading the questions
-They have severe test anxiety 

2) People who fail almost always say it is one of the second two. If they admit it is one of the first two, they are admitting a failure that is within their control, and they want to believe they failed because of something they couldn't control. 

It is almost always (like 99% of the time) one (or both) of the first two: lack of knowledge or lack of critical thinking skills. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 17, 2017)

Asquared said:


> I know and thank you for being a little bit more nice in that response. But like I said a lot of posts I'm finding are just people admitting they didn't take the time to study or didn't pay attention. I'll look deeper into the forums though.


Are you using the search bar on the webpage that only searches EMTlife.com? Or your browsers search bar that takes you to a Google (or Bing or Yahoo if you're a hipster lol) search? 

Go to the NREMT subsection of the Main EMS Forum.....heck it's the same place this thread is posted, that's where's there's tons of threads asking the exact same question (literally 91 pages of threads....new ones asking just about the same exact questions pop up almost daily, so yeah, the regular members here get a little atrophied and answering the same exact thing over and over and over and over......Yes you might have to do a little digging to find the real gems of advice hidden in some of them, but even a casual glance through a couple will reveal the regular posters on this website routinely suggest the same things, for example, JB Learning is probably the single most recommended study app as it most closely resembles the NREMT testing process, i.e. computer adaptive test that's a little more advanced then a set answer key test that's more common in school. As well as other basic study tips like don't just study the book over and over reading the same paragraphs over and over....don't cram the night before, instead get a good nights sleep (go to bed early if you have to ensure you get a solid nights sleep for you, at least 6 hours, I'd need 8 myself lol), eat a good breakfast and just try to relax morning of instead of last second cramming which will only stress you out and you wont retain it anyway....


----------



## Asquared (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your input and recommendations. I have done both Google and EMTLife searches I just honestly could not find much up to date. I mean there's still threads going right now from 2008 lol
But like I said I'll look deeper and take all of your inputs!


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 17, 2017)

Asquared said:


> Thanks everyone for your input and recommendations. I have done both Google and EMTLife searches I just honestly could not find much up to date. I mean there's still threads going right now from 2008 lol
> But like I said I'll look deeper and take all of your inputs!


seriously? you couldn't find anything that was up to date?
https://emtlife.com/threads/how-to-pass-the-nr.45621/

watch out, that thread is really old.... there haven't been any updates since it was started, LAST FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 17, 2017)

It might not seem up to date, but the basic fundamental rules are still the same. 

Know the material.
Know how to apply the material.
Apply it.
Pass.


----------

